
Hulu Gains 10 Million Viewers In February, Now No. 4 Video Site In U.S. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/23/hulu-gains-10-million-viewers-in-february-now-no-4-video-site-in-us/
======
mdasen
I'd argue that Hulu is #2 and not #4. In terms of number of streams or overall
viewers, they're in #4, but Hulu viewers spend considerably more time on the
site than most other sites. In terms of attention gathered, they're way above
Fox and Yahoo since Hulu users generally stick around for over an hour.

------
mustpax
I love Hulu. Hulu gets it.

But, for god's sake, when is the plague that is geoblocking going to die
already? I understand that Hulu's hand is being forced to do this by the
content owners. Still, how hard is it develop a business model around selling
different ads for different locales? If I'm in Canada, show me ads about
beavers ( _chuckle_ ) and snow shovels. Hell, cable providers have been
overlaying their own ads into broadcast streams for a while now. It's even
easier to do that over the internet. You can go a long way if you work with
the grain of the technology.

I am so bitter, I'm going go download 4 full seasons of Family Guy through,
um, other means. Just kidding, I don't even watch Family Guy.

------
SwellJoe
Hulu has actually gotten me to watch TV. I haven't had a TV in many years, and
I've very rarely been a regular TV viewer (I can count the shows I've watched
with regularity in the past ten years, before Hulu, on one hand). Now, there
are several shows I watch on Hulu every week. I'm a customer the networks
would have _never_ had.

I think the only thing they're doing wrong (from the perspective of convincing
me to spend some more of my time with them) is expiring some shows after some
period of time. I sometimes hear a recommendation for a show from a friend,
and I'll go to Hulu...they'll have it, but it'll pick up mid-season because
early episodes have expired. So, I skip the whole series. I don't like to sit
down in the middle of a movie...same thing with TV series.

------
Rabidmonkey1
Hulu is an awesome service and a great alternative to bittorrent, especially
since it's of comparable quality. I honestly don't mind the ads so much,
especially since I know TV requires money to make and these fund the various
projects out there. It's good for my hard drive free space too, since I don't
want TV shows taking up space after I've watched them once.

Two suggestions for them:

1)Make Hulu videos downloadable through some kind of player like the BBC has.
I commute on trains a lot and don't have mobile internet access, but would
love to spend the time being entertained by TV.

2)Post entire seasons of various series. For instance, I recently began
watching the Office and have worked my way through seasons 1 - 3, watched 5 on
TV and am currently watching 6. I can't watch season 4 unless I rent/borrow it
(which isn't a huge deal, but what's the big deal about posting old episodes
anyways? Dvd sales aren't going to be profitable much longer, not they way
they were a few years ago.)

------
JoelSutherland
Once issue Hulu will face in the next few months is that their exclusivity
deal with NBC will end. This will make TV.com more of a threat.

That said, this recession really seems to be helping them out. I know a number
of older people that just found Hulu and are considering dropping their cable
subscription. I think Hulu is really starting to hit the mainstream.

------
quantumhobbit
Too bad they blocked Boxee. Not that it is hard to get Hulu working on Boxee
again(I love the rss feed hack). But they won't truly replace television for
most consumers until they are allowed to embrace the home theater computer in
a meaningful way.

------
bgutierrez
The same month that TV stations began to stop broadcasting analog signals. I
don't think it'll be long before Hulu is number two.

~~~
rkowalick
That is actually incorrect. The switch to digital has been postponed to June
12.

~~~
teej
Dtv.gov says that over a third of US stations have already switched.

------
TweedHeads
More publicity than reality

